
Alibaba's DingTalk gets bad grades from China's stuck-at-home students - outloudvi
https://www.reuters.com/article/uk-china-health-alibaba-idUKKBN20B14D
======
outloudvi
Also, DingTalk made a video on Bilibili, begging its users to give higher
grades (in Chinese):
[https://www.bilibili.com/video/av89441613](https://www.bilibili.com/video/av89441613)

The video has got 10M plays in five days.

